# Nest Box Question



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

What diameter are the nest bowls? 

I have been reading that each breeding pair needs 2 nests, is that 2 nest bowls or 2 boxes?

Is it better to make one long nest box to house 2 bowls or smaller boxes for 1 bowl each? 

Is it better to have some room in the nest box, like walking room outside the bowl like box would be 14 deep x 24 long, or more of a 14 x 14" square box?

Want to make sure I get this all right the first time around  Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You want one nest box that will be able to fit two nest bowls in it at the same time.
Depending on the type of bowl you will use is how big you can make the box.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the disposible nests are 9 inch opening ,but go wider at the base so it does not tip so I would give a good 10 inch space for nest bowls, the more room the better, two in one box is better, so when the hen goes to lay her next clutch the male does not have to go around hopping from one box to another looking for his babies to feed, the whole fam can be together till you wean them. some kind of fronts are a must if your going to breed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I built a 4 x 4 frame holding 8 nest boxes. How high off the floor should it be for the bottom nest box?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would go at least 2 and a half foot off the floor, so the boxes are 12high x 24 long? how deep are they?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

16 d x 12 h x 24 L

Wow, so the top one would be at about 6 foot?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If your highest nest box is at your eye-ball height, it's easier to monitor status with minimal intrusion.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Now what about having the boxes closer to the floor. Say having a gap just big enough for the younger babies to be able to run underneath when you have a bully trying to attack them but the bully/adult bird cant fit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

you can put them at any height you wish as its to suit you and trust me the pigeons wont mind ..having that escape space thou is a great idea ..the basic idea is just to try and keep your birds from nesting on the ground so they dont try and take over the whole floor as their own territory ..but you will always have those birds that want to try and nest on the floor anyways


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, thank you everyone. Will get to finishing hte project this weekend. Kind of at a standstill for the moment... Waiting for some paint to dry.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

My highest nestbox is 6 foot at the top, my lowest is two foot at the bottom. Each box is 1 foot deep, 1 foot tall, and 2 feet long. My deal is at 6' 3" tall I can look into the tallest box and I can bend over without getting on my knees in poop to look into the lowest box. Just something to think about. 


Good Luck and Enjoy,
Tony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's true. If they are too low, they sometimes think the whole floor is their territory. But as Big T has mentioned, you want to be able to check the nest box, and clean it, without having to sit on the floor. I think many do not think about that until it's too late. Good that he mentioned it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, Im short,5'2.. so I do have to get a step stool to look in the ones at the top, I do not fill all the nest boxes with pairs, so the lower two end up being used for storage...lol... or if I had some fantails they may enjoy the lower ones.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny. I stand on a wooden box to clean my top boxes, or change out eggs.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys, pardon me , but because of all these mix of standards like inches, cms, litres, gallons, kgs, pounds, etc. which keeps on changing from continent to continent , when you say 16 d x 12 h x 24 L that is inches which you guys are reffering to, right ?

I mean in cm standard its ~ 41cm D x 30cm H x 61 cm L


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Guys, pardon me , but because of all these mix of standards like inches, cms, litres, gallons, kgs, pounds, etc. which keeps on changing from continent to continent , when you say 16 d x 12 h x 24 L that is inches which you guys are reffering to, right ?
> 
> I mean in cm standard its ~ 41cm D x 30cm H x 61 cm L



Yes, they mean in inches.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Guys, pardon me , but because of all these mix of standards like inches, cms, litres, gallons, kgs, pounds, etc. which keeps on changing from continent to continent , when you say 16 d x 12 h x 24 L that is inches which you guys are reffering to, right ?
> 
> I mean in cm standard its ~ 41cm D x 30cm H x 61 cm L


well I live in USA, so my mind thinks in inches, so yes inches it is.


----------

